# Solved: Access Form won't open



## sixoclockish (Aug 29, 2010)

On my Access 2007 database, I try to open the form, but it doesn't open as form view until I open it in design view and move some controls around. Then the form opens in form view fine no matter what. But if I take it to a new computer, the problem reappears. I then have to repeat the process all over again.

The form in question has a record source from a query, and also some unbound controls.

I've been using Access for 5 months, and this problem started a while back, but is bugging me, because I'm nearing a complete database.

The only suggestion when analyzing table says I should add "Option Explicit" to the form. I also turned off Perform Name Autocorrect, as suggested on some Access websites.


----------



## HiTechCoach (Jul 15, 2010)

First, have you installed all the Office 2007 updates at least to SP2?

What do you mean by:



> ... I try to open the form, but it doesn't open as form view ...


What error message do you get?

Please explain in more detail what is happening.


----------



## sixoclockish (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you so much for responding to my problem. I have the latest version, and I've seen the same thing happen on Win7 and XP. To explain the problem better, I will explain. I go to open the form from the navigation panel and the screen flickers but nothing happens and I don't get an error message. I then try it again a few times and the same thing happens. Then I go into design mode and I see the form design mode and it is fine. I can switch to form view from here. But if I close it and try to open it again from the pane, it won't work and I have to reopen as design view. But if I make a change to a control and save it and close it, I can open the form the next time without a problem. That is, until I save the database as a new file in a new folder (trusted location) that the form won't properly open again until I repeat the steps mentioned above.


----------



## HiTechCoach (Jul 15, 2010)

This is the first time I have heard of this happening.

Does it do it on all form or just this one form?

If it is just the one form, then you may have some corruption in that form.

Before you do anything else, make a backup.

Before you do anything else, make a backup.

Before you do anything else, make a backup.

After you haev made a backup here are some steps to try:

1) make a back up

2) Run compact on the database

3) is still an issue, if there is any VBA code in the form try decompiling ( /decompile ) the VBA code

4) If still an issue, create a new blank database and import all the objects from the old database


----------



## sixoclockish (Aug 29, 2010)

My issue fixed itself, as I finalized the database and 'normalized' my database. I have daily backups and have fixed things just by looking back on past day's work.


----------



## HiTechCoach (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the update.

Glad you got it resolved.

You are very wise to make backups!


----------



## sixoclockish (Aug 29, 2010)

For the most part, the problem may have been caused by VBA, when I didn't capitalize my field names properly.


----------

